# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Προστασία καταγραφικού και καμερών από διακοπές ρεύματος

## xristosmetal

Καλησπέρα...Το παλιό μου καταγραφικό χάλασε 2 φορές από διακοπή ρεύματος... φαντάζομαι όταν ¨ερχόταν¨ το ρεύμα έφτανε με μεγαλύτερη τάση...(δεν είμαι ειδικός σε αυτά). Πρόσφατα αγόρασα ένα καταγραφικό και θέλω να το προστατέψω από την ίδια ζημιά...τι προτείνεται να κάνω???  :Confused1:  Επειδή τα UPS είναι ακριβά θα ήθελα να καταφύγω σε κάτι που να μην έχει μπαταρία για να δουλεύει χωρίς ρεύμα αλλά κάτι που να προστατεύει το σύστημα από αυξομειώσεις ρεύματος.

----------


## moutoulos

Γειά σου Χρήστο.
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο απο ένα UPS, είτε το θες είτε οχι. 

Το οτι το παλιό σου χάλασε  ... επειδή δεν είχες πάνω του UPS. 
Ένα καλό UPS, είναι ταυτόχρονα, και αυτό που εννοείς εσύ (σταθεροποιητής).

Όμως ο καλύτερος σταθεροποιητής τάσης (σκέτος), είναι χειρότερος, και απο
το χειρότερο UPS. Αυτό γιατί όταν υπάρχει διακοπής τάσης, έχουμε σβήσιμο 
του DVR, ενώ με την χρήση UPS ασφαλώς οχι. Ένα τυπικό UPS έχει 70-80ε.

----------


## nestoras

> Γειά σου Χρήστο.
> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο απο ένα UPS, είτε το θες είτε οχι. 
> 
> Το οτι το παλιό σου χάλασε  ... επειδή δεν είχες πάνω του UPS. 
> Ένα καλό UPS, είναι ταυτόχρονα, και αυτό που εννοείς εσύ (σταθεροποιητής).
> 
> Όμως ο καλύτερος σταθεροποιητής τάσης (σκέτος), είναι χειρότερος, και απο
> το χειρότερο UPS. Αυτό γιατί όταν υπάρχει διακοπής τάσης, έχουμε σβήσιμο 
> του DVR, ενώ με την χρήση UPS ασφαλώς οχι. Ένα τυπικό UPS έχει 70-80ε.



Αν το UPS δεν είναι online αλλά line interactive τότε δεν προσφέρει προστασία παρά μόνο αυτονομία επειδή όταν έχει ρεύμα το φορτίο τροφοδοτείται απευθείας από την είσοδο σε αντίθεση με τα online όπου πάντα το φορτίο τροφοδοτείται από τον DC to AC inverter.

Η διαφορά στην τιμή τους είναι αρκετά μεγάλη:
Line Interactive

Online

Δοκιμασμένη λύση είναι αντικεραυνικά στον πίνακα (ή έστω πρίζας), μετά ένας καλός σταθεροποιητής με απομόνωση μέσω Μ/Σ (συνήθως τοροειδής), μετά ένα Line interactive UPS και μετά ο εξοπλισμός (σε περίπτωση που δε θέλεις να βάλεις online UPS λόγω κόστους).

Για καλό σταθεροποιητή μπορείς να δεις τους APC.

Επίσης, στα CCTV κυκλώματα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τροφοδοτικό με μπαταρία και να ρίξεις όλα τα φορτία εκεί (πχ κάτι τέτοιο) να προτιμήσεις αυτά με τον τοροειδή Μ/Σ κι όχι με παλμοτροφοδοτικό.

Και να μην ξεχάσεις ότι πέρα από τη ΔΕΗ, μεγάλος εχθρός του CCTV είναι και οι κεραυνοί! Οπότε θα πρέπει να έχεις υπόψη σου την αντικεραυνικη προστασία των καλωδίων που έρχονται προς το καταγραφικο (πχ για αναλογικό CCTV χρειάζεσαι κάτι τέτοια).

Σημείωση: Τα site που αναφέρω είναι τυχαία!

----------

laniel (28-02-15)

----------


## xristosmetal

Έχω αγορασμένο από καιρό ένα UPS της APC (http://www.apc.com/resource/include/...00i&tab=models) . Αυτό θα έκανε δουλειά γιατί βλέπω ότι γράφει LINE INTERACTIVE ή να δω κάτι τέτοιο 1 2 ??? Και για προστασία από κεραυνούς κάτι σαν αυτό σε κάθε κάμερα?

----------


## nestoras

> Έχω αγορασμένο από καιρό ένα UPS της APC (http://www.apc.com/resource/include/...00i&tab=models) . Αυτό θα έκανε δουλειά γιατί βλέπω ότι γράφει LINE INTERACTIVE ή να δω κάτι τέτοιο 1 2 ??? Και για προστασία από κεραυνούς κάτι σαν αυτό σε κάθε κάμερα?



Εφόσον έχει το line interactive της APC, τότε μένει να πάρεις ένα αντικεραυνικό πρίζας κι έναν σταθεροποιητή σαν αυτόν που αναφέρεις στο link 1 (θα παρατηρήσεις ότι αυτό δεν έχει μπαταρίες πάνω του) απλά απομονώνει είσοδο με έξοδο, έχει delay στο ON λογικά και κρατάει σταθερή την τάση στην έξοδο.
Η σωστή σειρά όπως είπα και πιο πριν είναι: αντικεραυνικό, σταθεροποιητής, line interactive, εξοπλισμός. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα πρέπει να σπάσει ο διάολος το ποδάρι του για να κάψεις κάτι από τον εξοπλισμό σου λόγω σφάλματος ΔΕΗ.

Από την άλλη πλευρά, το θέμα με τους κεραυνούς είναι πιο πολύπλοκο ειδικά αν πέσει πολύ κοντά. Οι ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές μπορούν να καούν ακόμη και από το επαγωγικό ρεύμα που θα δημιουργηθεί όταν το κεραυνικό πλήγμα θα διαρρεύσει τα σίδερα πχ που έχει μέσα στο μπετόν ή τις υδροροές που μπορεί να κατεβαίνουν από εκεί κοντά... Τα αντικεραυνικά που δείχνεις είναι τα κλασσικά που μπαίνουν σε κυκλώματα CCTV. Αν θέλεις επιπλέον προστασία, φρόντισε να απομονώσεις τις κάμερες από μεταλλικούς στύλους. Επίσης, οι φθηνές κάμερες μπορούν να κάψουν το αισθητήριο τους και μόνο από την απότομη λάμψη του κεραυνού μέσα στο σκοτάδι και γι'αυτό το πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει λύση! Μάλιστα αυτό το τελευταίο γίνεται συχνά. Για παράδειγμα, πέφτουν κεραυνοί και την άλλη μέρα δε δουλεύουν μερικές κάμερες ενώ το καταγραφικό είναι εντάξει (σε εγκατάσταση χωρίς αντικεραυνική προστασία). Αν σκεφτείς ότι "έφαγε" κεραυνό η κάμερα τότε είσαι λάθος γιατί αν "έτρωγε" κεραυνό η ίδια η κάμερα θα είχε καεί ακόμη και το switch στο οποίο είναι συνδεδεμένο το καταγραφικό, πολύ απλά, η απότομη λάμψη έκαψε τα CCD αισθητήριο!

----------


## xristosmetal

Για την τροφοδοσία των καμερών είναι καλύτερα η κάθε μία να συνδέεται με το τροφοδοτικό της ή γίνεται να συνδέονται και όλες μαζί σε μια πρίζα από ένα τροφοδοτικό? (Μιλάμε για 8 κάμερες)...???

----------


## Sted

Άποψη μου είναι να πάρεις ένα τροφοδοτικό που να δέχεται μπαταρία για τις κάμερες... όπως αυτό:

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=995&page=1

(αν δεν σου φτάνουν τα Amps θα υπάρχουν και μεγαλύτερα)

Έπειτα θα πάρεις ένα απλό 500-600VA UPS για το καταγραφικό μόνο.

----------


## xristosmetal

> Άποψη μου είναι να πάρεις ένα τροφοδοτικό που να δέχεται μπαταρία για τις κάμερες... όπως αυτό:
> 
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=995&page=1
> 
> (αν δεν σου φτάνουν τα Amps θα υπάρχουν και μεγαλύτερα)
> 
> Έπειτα θα πάρεις ένα απλό 500-600VA UPS για το καταγραφικό μόνο.



Πολύ καλό...με βολεύει πολύ κάτι τέτοιο για να τα έχω νοικοκυρεμένα!

----------


## xristosmetal

> Άποψη μου είναι να πάρεις ένα τροφοδοτικό που να δέχεται μπαταρία για τις κάμερες... όπως αυτό:
> 
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=995&page=1
> 
> (αν δεν σου φτάνουν τα Amps θα υπάρχουν και μεγαλύτερα)
> 
> Έπειτα θα πάρεις ένα απλό 500-600VA UPS για το καταγραφικό μόνο.



Μήπως σε αυτό το προϊόν για τις κάμερες μπορώ να συνδέσω και το καταγραφικό???...αυτό το λέω γιατί μου φαίνεται παράξενο να έχει 9 εξόδους...φαντάζομαι θα είναι για 8 κάμερες και το καταγραφικό...

----------


## Sted

> Μήπως σε αυτό το προϊόν για τις κάμερες μπορώ να συνδέσω και το καταγραφικό???...αυτό το λέω γιατί μου φαίνεται παράξενο να έχει 9 εξόδους...φαντάζομαι θα είναι για 8 κάμερες και το καταγραφικό...



Μπορεί να έιναι και μια τροφοδοσία μικροφώνου!  :Tongue2: 

Το καταγραφικό έχει δικό του τροφοδοτικό; Πόσα Volts / Amps; Το κόβω δύσκολο πάντως.

----------


## somade

Συνηθως τα καταγραφικα θελουν 5Α . Οποτε αν καθε εξοδος του κατανεμητη δινει 1Α πρεπει να γεφυρωσεις 5 εξοδους!

----------

